# Wie alte Windows 95, 98 Spiele aufzeichnen



## Derber-Shit (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe mal wieder richtig Lust, zum x'ten Mal diverse alte Spiele durchzuspielen!
Für meine Kollegen wollte ich auch etwas bieten und die Spielesessions aufzeichnen, ähnlich wie in einem Stream.

Aber nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich mit einem alten Windows 95/Windows 98 PC bewerkstelligen kann?
Bei einem aktuellen Spiel hätte ich entweder AMD ReLive oder FRAPS benutzt - bei ersterem hätte ich sogar noch eine FaceCam benutzen können.+

Leider ist der Kompatibilitätsmodus unter Windows 10 keine Alternative. Habe es schon mit einem meiner liebsten alten Spiele probiert aber es funktioniert nicht.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung oder eine Idee? Würde auch vor einer Anschaffung nicht zurückschrecken, wenn man damit auch in Zukunft noch etwas anfangen kann.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Kotor (25. Januar 2017)

Hi,

entweder du schaffst es das/die Spiele auf Windows10 zum Laufen zu bringen und verwendest OBS Studio, Fraps, AMD, .... 
Erzähl mal was deine liebsten Spiele sind - vlt gibts da Lösungen unter Windows10.

oder 

du suchst nach einer Capture/Grabber Card ....

Welche Video Ausgänge hat dein alter Win95/98 PC ? 

- Videoausgang LogiLink Audio und Video Grabber USB 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- HDMI/DVI/VGA Grabber -> sehr teuer ! 

kotor


----------



## TheNewNow (25. Januar 2017)

Die einfachste Methode wäre wohl eine Capture Card, wenn du HDMI verwendest. Aber die hat natürlich auch ihren Preis und du brauchst einen 2. PC.

Mir fällt auch noch eine 2. Möglichkeit ein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die funktioniert. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet leider kein Experte. Vielleicht kann man in einer Virtual Machine Windows 95/98 laufen lassen und das mit dem "Hauptbetriebsystem" dann aufnehmen. Damit wäre sogar Facecam möglich. Bin mir gerade aber echt nicht sicher, ob das wirklich geht


----------



## theoturtle (25. Januar 2017)

Kommt bei win10 wohl auch stark auf das jeweilige spiel an. Da war doch diese Geschichte mit Nicht Unterstützung von SecuRom oder so.  Also am besten mal die bestimmten Beispiele nennen, es gibt auch für die meisten Probleme Lösungen.


----------



## Kotor (25. Januar 2017)

Virtuelle Maschine unter Win10 kommt meist auch nicht in Frage, da es nicht einfach ist die Grafikkarte in die VM zu schleifen ....


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Kotor, hallo TheNewNow, hallo theoturtle,

danke für eure Antworten. Ich wollte mal mit den alten LEGO-Spielen anfangen, allen voran Lego Rock Raiders.
Zu diesem Spiel gibt es ja eine riesige Community (RRU), welche über die Jahre das Spiel ziemlich extrem aufgebohrt hat. 
Dann Lego Racer 1,2 und so weiter. Lego Rock Raiders habe ich probiert auf Windows 10 64bit zum laufen zu bekommen, jedoch bin ich auf mehrere Hürden gestoßen: fehlende DLLs, Grafikkartenerkennung, Kompatibilitätsmodus, High-DPI ausschalten, blabla. Ich konnte soweit alle ausräumen bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Spiel nur manchmal (allen ernstes) startet, dann aber unspielbar ruckelt. Die Leute in RRU meinen, dass es wohl an der AMD-Hardware und vor allem an meinem Crossfire-Gespann liegt - nur möchte ich ungern für dieses Spiel extra die Grafikkarte ausbauen, zumal das mit der Wasserkühlung auch nicht so einfach ist.

Da wäre es einfacher, den alten Windows 98 PC hervorzukramen und es dort zu installieren. Problem: Das ist ein Laptop (Gateway Solo 9150 ).
Ich schwöre auf dieses Laptop. Nur leider sind die Möglichkeiten der Aufnahme sehr begrenzt. 

An eine VM habe ich auch gedacht, jedoch gibt es keinen modernen Hypervisor à la Virtualbox oder so, welche Grafikbeschleunigungstreiber für Windows 98 und älter geschrieben haben (oder die heute noch auf modernen Hypervisorn laufen).

Was für Anschlüsse hat der Laptop... hier: (und 2x USB 1.0 oder 1.1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es einen Videograbber gäbe, der alles kann: Also VGA und SD-Video, aber dann auch mit Audio (Line-in), das wär' was!
Alles für DVI funktioniert auch i.d.R. per ReLive, FRAPS, OBS...


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## theoturtle (9. Februar 2017)

Sry, bin vielleicht etwas spät dran... Aber Windows 10 

Ich nehme an ohne 3D-Beschleunigung in einer VM willst du es nicht probieren ?

Tutorial: Running LEGO Rock Raiders on Windows 10 with VirtualBox - Page 2 - Support - Rock Raiders United

Ansonsten würde ich für solche Fälle 2 Möglichkeiten sehen:

1. Die rechtliche Grauzone versuchen insofern du ein Original hast

2. Wirklich noch einen REchner mit XP anschaffen - hat mehrere Vorteile:
- Du kannst für kleines Geld einen brauchbaren Core2Duo oder Ähnliches mit XP erwerben und an deine Hardwarebedürfnisse anpassen für die Aufnahmen
-> Auch Erstzteile dafür sind recht günstig - und trotzdem mit aktuellen Standards Kompatibel (pci-express und SATA möglich)
- Echte 3D Beschleunigung / mit einem 2Kerner sollte man auch gut aufnehmen können nebenher.
- Der reicht für Spiele die nicht unter Win7 bis 10 laufen locker immer aus
- Kompatibilität mit älteren Spielen ist zu 98% gegeben. Reine Win 95/98 Spiele sind so selten, dass es of gar noch eine DOS-Version gab. Und dafür hat man ja DOSBOX. Oder halt die Grauzone.
- Du hast einen Notfall-Ersatz für Mails&Co falls dein Hauptrechner mal ausfallen sollte - (dazu aber bitte eine Installation mit einem aktuelleren BEtriebssystem verwenden)

Hoffentlich liest das noch.

Grüße, Turtle


----------

